# VMHaus Review



## Nick (Jan 24, 2018)

I've been seeing a bit about VMHaus recently and what's really brought my attention to them is their custom control panel, Bosnai (which is very clean) and their NVMe Cloud Servers. Seeing as I'm located in the pacific I settled with their Los Angeles location.

For $7/month I couldn't really argue with their plan that provides 2GB RAM, 30GB Storage, 2 CPU Cores and 4TB Bandwidth. While the disk space is a little less than I would like for this server (personal websites and some storage) I think I'll make do just fine.

I've now got this server running CentminMod and very happy with the results. 3 websites are happily running.

I've run a benchmark which gives a fair idea on what this server is capable of. I really have no complaints.


```
-------------------------------------------------
 nench.sh v2017.06.01 -- https://git.io/nench.sh
 benchmark timestamp:    2018-01-24 10:35:39 UTC
-------------------------------------------------

Processor:    Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2670 0 @ 2.60GHz
CPU cores:    2
Frequency:    2599.998 MHz
RAM:          1.8G
Swap:         
Kernel:       Linux 3.10.0-514.26.1.el7.x86_64 x86_64

Disks:
loop0      6G  HDD
vda     30G  HDD

CPU: SHA256-hashing 500 MB
    2.281 seconds
CPU: bzip2-compressing 500 MB
    6.219 seconds
CPU: AES-encrypting 500 MB
    1.619 seconds

ioping: seek rate
    min/avg/max/mdev = 30.0 us / 46.6 us / 5.74 ms / 35.4 us
ioping: sequential read speed
    generated 36.2 k requests in 5.00 s, 8.83 GiB, 7.23 k iops, 1.77 GiB/s

dd: sequential write speed
    1st run:    700.95 MiB/s
    2nd run:    762.94 MiB/s
    3rd run:    871.66 MiB/s
    average:    778.52 MiB/s

IPv4 speedtests
    your IPv4:    103.105.49.xxxx

    Cachefly CDN:         79.85 MiB/s
    Leaseweb (NL):        4.01 MiB/s
    Softlayer DAL (US):   2.77 MiB/s
    Online.net (FR):      4.92 MiB/s
    OVH BHS (CA):         4.26 MiB/s

IPv6 speedtests
    your IPv6:    2402:28c0:2:xxxx

    Leaseweb (NL):        4.30 MiB/s
    Softlayer DAL (US):   2.32 MiB/s
    Online.net (FR):      8.72 MiB/s
    OVH BHS (CA):         10.14 MiB/s
-------------------------------------------------
```

I will update this thread in the future and let you know if I encounter any issues. Smooth sailing so far.


----------



## Lee (Jan 24, 2018)

They do offer a nice service, not had any issues with them at all. The lack of space is a drawback though, once my credits run out I am going to move over to Hetzner's new cloud, for nothing other than so much more NVME space.


----------

